# Need information to Identify year of Fuji Roayale Bike



## little_kiss (May 11, 2007)

I am new to the forums just joined today and needed some information. My son recently found a Fuji Royale 21 Speed that is red and has the number FB104297 on the bottom of it. We have no idea what year it is or how to find out what year it is. It comes apart and is very light weight. It said 62 on the tire and it was 92 PSI( tire pressure). The handle bars curved down and towards the rider. Can anyone help me identify the year of this bike, its approximate worth, and any other information you think I could use. It is a very nice bike and there is no rust or anything on it. It looks pretty new. I have done some searching on the internet but didn't come up with anything that would help me to identify the year or anything like that. I have been racking my brain trying to find the information.:mad2: So I would be very greatful for any assistance. Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Try sending an email to these guys:

[email protected]


----------



## little_kiss (May 11, 2007)

Thank you very much I will do that.


----------

